

Joystick Labs ends funding for new video game startups - asanwal
http://www.newsobserver.com/2012/10/22/2430856/joystick-labs-ends-funding-for.html

======
freddy
Do you know of a list of companies that participated in Joystick Labs?

~~~
MightyRabbit
(Mostly) Dead Companies: Gale Force Logic, Inc. Inari, Inc. Lab Rats Studio,
Inc.

Active Companies: Mighty Rabbit Studios, Inc. Nix Hydra Wefiends Buckle Up
Games

